# LED Lighting strips



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, I've just got a LED Part No 1010137 from a friend who's always finding odd stuff.

Anyway I'm a bit confused on the possible ways to use it.

On looking at the strip it has the scissors symbol every 3 lamps, but no explanation of what theses are for or if a different lower voltage is required if cut there so they don't blow.

What I hope to be able to do is split it into 2 pieces at the existing wired joint, so I then have 2 smaller 12volt powered strips.

I hope someone can either help me or point me in the right direction.

See pic below


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Kev,

I have just fitted a couple of flexible led strip lights in the van with similar scissor marks.

You can cut where indicated and it will be a complete lighting circuit.This allows you to adjust the length of the lighting strip to your requirements.

If you look closely at the end of the strip there should be 2 contact points marked + and-,they are normally circular.These are for soldering the 12 volt supply if you wish,so it is possible to extend the lighting circuit to another location.

If you use the soldering option make sure the polarity is correct as led's have to be wired correctly.

If you want to have the light in the picture as 2 separate led lights of similar length,cut the 2 wires at the end of the strip to make the 1st one and then solder a 12v supply to the 2nd one whilst observing correct polarity as described above.


----------



## charliebarnwell (Aug 16, 2006)

*LED*

Hi Kev

these are just what I am looking for, where did you get them from??

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: LED*



charliebarnwell said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> these are just what I am looking for, where did you get them from??
> 
> ...


Here ya go Charlie Baileys Part No 1010137

They're a bit expensive direct, I've seen them at around £9 a strip, other strips are available on Ebay.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does no one know how they might be configured?


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd guess the LED's are all in parallel, so any number can be cut off & still work on the same supply.

i.e. If its 24V, it needs 24V for 3, or 6, or 9, or 12, etc etc
The only thing that changes is the power drawn from the supply.

(or if it needs 12V, then it still needs 12V for 3,6,9,12, etc)

Its only a guess, but thats the only thing that makes sense if you can cut them apart.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dealgan said:


> I'd guess the LED's are all in parallel, so any number can be cut off & still work on the same supply.
> 
> i.e. If its 24V, it needs 24V for 3, or 6, or 9, or 12, etc etc
> The only thing that changes is the power drawn from the supply.
> ...


I was thinking the same, but you know what they can be like on here, a bit too quick to pounce on any errors.


----------



## dealgan (Jun 26, 2006)

I found this video, quite basic, but does say you can use them together or individually.

http://www.5min.com/Video/Flexible-LED-Light-Strip---Cut-and-Connect-DIY-91076112


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Now, now Kev, no rancour please.

You will be happy to know that you are exactly correct in your technical surmise - this time!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Now, now Kev, no rancour please.
> 
> You will be happy to know that you are exactly correct in your technical surmise - this time!!!


Rancour ? Moi ? Surely not :black: :black: :black:


----------

